# So Angary



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

So about 2 weeks ago i did my normal sunday routine of water changes. and i noticed every tank acting a little funny. so i looked closely at all my tanks to find my 2nd smallest guy from the contest was really skinny and acting funny. so i treated the tank with metronadizinol. he died the next day. man i was mad. so i continued to treat for 4 or 5 days. the other tank mates all seemed to be more active with more of an apatite. Then i noticed my eruption leopard was breathing heavy. but the male looks fine. i should mention all the fish minus the one that died look healthy. so anyway i treated the male and female with the same metro i used on the others cause it seemed to work good. after a few days of that not doing much at all i thought maybe it was gill flukes so i got some prazipro and treated with that. yesterday was 4 days on that and she was looking worse so i did a 90% wc today she looks a bit better but not much. to start her only sign was the heavy breathing now sometimes she is darker and a little bit clamped. and also this morning my runt from the contest looks bad he looks fine but is very listless. i am pretty sure he won't make it, as soon as i seen this i started the metro again but i doubt it will save him. all water parameters are good. i am so mad about this i thought i could handle it but apparently not. i can't help but think there is something wrong with the tap water, since this happened just after Sundays big change. i will get some video just charging the battery. any help much appreciated.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

try getting water from safeway in those big plastic bottles 5g each i think. there 3 dollars to fill maybe someone in your area has a few you can borrow. Sorry to hear about your discus i hate losing them to it seems like once there on the way out there so hard to save.


----------



## discusdude (Jan 29, 2012)

do water changes every day or other day. up to 100% every time.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

the tank with the smaller guys get 95% or more every day. the big guys get 75% everyday for the last 2 weeks except when i was using the prazipro. complete wipe down every Sunday. here is a video of both tanks


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

MEDHBSI said:


> try getting water from safeway in those big plastic bottles 5g each i think. there 3 dollars to fill maybe someone in your area has a few you can borrow. Sorry to hear about your discus i hate losing them to it seems like once there on the way out there so hard to save.


Ya i thought of that but i would need around 60 gallons a day and i can't afford that.


----------



## Smatt (May 27, 2011)

temperature is ok?


----------



## phyeung (Feb 10, 2012)

I just saw some other's thread saying that abbotsford water is likely very hard water and alkaline water.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/isla...sting-hardness-your-aquarium-7033/index2.html

#17 from davefrombc.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

phyeung said:


> I just saw some other's thread saying that abbotsford water is likely very hard water and alkaline water.
> 
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/isla...sting-hardness-your-aquarium-7033/index2.html
> 
> #17 from davefrombc.


Most definitely not. There's some posts from a few of us stating our water parameters from around Abbotsford, including Scherb, who happens to be on relatively stable well water.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldn't keep doing those big wcs if they are getting stressed. 
Prazzipro only works on discus with double dose. Could be
Bacterial I fraction not flukes. 
Well water should be
Good unless some
Leaching problem. If they are non we'll water then using Safeway water would be a bad thing. It's like RO water and going down in phobia very hard on fish. 
Add salt and high heat and cut back to 30 percent wc a day see if that helps.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks all for the help. temp is 82. i am on city water and the last time i checked it was very soft. the runt died the next day, others look ok, but so did the runt a couple days before. i have never found them to be stressed from the big changes. april what is a Bacterial I fraction ? did you men infection ? and how do i treat it ?


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I am sorry to hear that. You were doing so well with your discus.
Do you think may be it is the air bubbles since it is so cold now?
Have you tried to age your water?
I am thinking to age my water again although I am just using tap with the spray nozzle...
I just need to get a pump for that to work.
Good luck.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Fish rookie said:


> I am sorry to hear that. You were doing so well with your discus.
> Do you think may be it is the air bubbles since it is so cold now?
> Have you tried to age your water?
> I am thinking to age my water again although I am just using tap with the spray nozzle...
> ...


Thanks Rookie. i don't think it is the air bubbles since i use a sprayer like rick and they will eat while filling plus they seem to like to play under the sprayer when the tank is close to full. and no signs of GBD. i have fixed the video in post #4.


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

water problem?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Infection in iPad lingo lol. 
It could just be the runt was not a thriver. 
If city water maybe buffer. 
Hope all the rest are fine.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Your big guy is looking very good.


Scherb said:


> the tank with the smaller guys get 95% or more every day. the big guys get 75% everyday for the last 2 weeks except when i was using the prazipro. complete wipe down every Sunday. here is a video of both tanks


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks Rookie. i think he has grow a bit since my last update. i would guess he is about 6.5 inches now. it seems a bit weird to me that he is fine but not the female. She is looking better today more active and is eating a lot. but not my other guys, they seem to be eating less. still look fine though. i think they were eating better when i was using metro so i guess i will try that again unless someone can tell me something better.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear your loss Scherb. 

I got the same problem last week, something is weird on my tap water. I did a 90% WC on my grow out tank and I noticed something weird on my discus... they are stale, very skittish and suddenly became jumpy. Same thing with my display tank, suddenly my crystal clear water turned muggy, though I cleaned (sort of) 1 of the 2 filters (my mechanical filter) as it is becoming clogged. I got ammonia reading of 0.6, lost several RCS, good thing I was able to pull out my Stendker pair. 

I transferred my 6 discus on my 20 G hospital tank with aged water for ages. I did aged some water for 24 hours, double dose my water conditioner and did 100% WC the next day. Now every thing seems to be fine.

I hope your fish gets better.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Seems like a few people have had problems after water changes in the last week or two. I wonder what is going on.

How is the female doing? She was flirting with the male in the video so I don't think she is too unhappy. Maybe just getting in the mood to spawn again which would also explain the occasional darkening of colours. 

The runt looked skinny and weak. Could have just been picked on by the big ones or maybe had an internal parasite. If you bring by a poop sample sometime I can check it under the microscope and see if there are any worms in the fish.


----------



## phyeung (Feb 10, 2012)

crimper said:


> Sorry to hear your loss Scherb.
> 
> I got the same problem last week, something is weird on my tap water. I did a 90% WC on my grow out tank and I noticed something weird on my discus... they are stale, very skittish and suddenly became jumpy. Same thing with my display tank, suddenly my crystal clear water turned muggy, though I cleaned (sort of) 1 of the 2 filters (my mechanical filter) as it is becoming clogged. I got ammonia reading of 0.6, lost several RCS, good thing I was able to pull out my Stendker pair. hope your fish gets better.


Last night I noticed there is probably something wrong in the tap water. After water change last night, the bigger fishes Red Virgin and tiger turk now hide in the corner. Today they still hide in the corner and turning dark. Sometimes they are jumpy too. I have to decide whether or not to do water change tonight.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> Seems like a few people have had problems after water changes in the last week or two. I wonder what is going on.
> 
> How is the female doing? She was flirting with the male in the video so I don't think she is too unhappy. Maybe just getting in the mood to spawn again which would also explain the occasional darkening of colours.
> 
> The runt looked skinny and weak. Could have just been picked on by the big ones or maybe had an internal parasite. If you bring by a poop sample sometime I can check it under the microscope and see if there are any worms in the fish.


So you don't think the female is breathing fast in the video ?


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm not sure if you have the space but I have those large 55 gallon barrels which I age and pre-heat the water in. I also like to add a few almond leaves in there and have the water heated with a 250w heater and vigorous airstone bubbling. When I use that water, the discus don't seem affected as when I use direct tap water and water conditioner. If you like, you can borrow one of my barrels? I may have a few that you can borrow


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

But then again, if it's something other than chlorine, or supersaturation of O2 then the barrel thing may not help


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Scherb said:


> So you don't think the female is breathing fast in the video ?


Her breathing rate is normal.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Good possibility the small one was intimidated if you have pairing going on. 
I had to move a few if
My fish to a second tank as one was dark. They are
All wanting to lay especially with the storms .
A lot of shoving going on. 
Sometimes when we get
Alot of rain the city water changed in lower mainland. They may add more chlorine or whatever. Also ph does
Drop with a lot of rain.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Mykiss said:


> But then again, if it's something other than chlorine, or supersaturation of O2 then the barrel thing may not help


Thanks for the offer very nice of you. but i don't have room for barrels.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> Her breathing rate is normal.


huh i know she used to breath slower and when i seen access mucus at the gills i was sure something was wrong. but it does appear she is better now. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

April said:


> Good possibility the small one was intimidated if you have pairing going on.
> I had to move a few if
> My fish to a second tank as one was dark. They are
> All wanting to lay especially with the storms .
> ...


I think you might be right April. i am not sure but last night i noticed 2 of them chasing the other one. they seemed to be sticking right next to each other.


----------

